# Turner And Toyo Score Top Five At The Glen



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

SCCA National T2 Racing At Watkins Glen

WATKINS GLEN, NY - 07/11/2005 - The Toyo Tires/Turner Motorsport BMW M3 driven by Will Turner finished fourth in this past weekend's SCCA National T2 race at Watkins Glen, New York. Turner and the Toyo M3 led in the early stages of the race until the car was spun by another competitor.

Will Turner qualified in the fourth spot for the T2 race. Turner has much experience at Watkins Glen in various BMWs and says the M3 feels very at home on the fast and undulating 3.37-mile circuit.

Turner led the 12-lap race until an unintentional tap from a Subaru WRX driver spun him out of the lead. He was able to fight back to his starting position but the race just wasn't long enough to overcome the defecit.

Will Turner, driver #91 Toyo Tires/Turner Motorsport BMW M3:
"Watkins Glen is a great track for the Toyo M3. The car really likes the high speed corners. The M3 and the Toyo Tires were great from start to finish and if it weren't for that spin from the WRX we would have brought home a first-place trophy. A few more laps was all I would have needed."

The T2 class is comprised of performance sedans and coupes with only safety add-ons and a bare minimum of performance upgrades allowed. The Toyo M3 has a full roll cage and fire system. The car is mostly stock with a full interior, Borla cat-back exhaust, stock brakes but with racing pads, and stock engine internals. All suspension bushings and bearings must remain standard BMW but the stock shocks were swapped out in favor of a set of H&R adjustable units.

Will Turner is the president of Turner Motorsport Inc, a world-renowned BMW tuner and constructor of championship-winning racecars. Turner started his career with SCCA Club Racing in 1991 with a BMW 325is. From 1991 to 1997 he scored 16 class wins and earned the 1996 NYSRRC ITS championship. In 1998 he entered the SCCA World Challenge series, missing rookie of the year honors by one point. Since then, Turner has recorded 3 wins, 18 top 5, and 42 top ten finishes - tying him for sixth on the all-time World Challenge records list. In 2003 and 2004 the Turner Motorsport team scored back-to-back driver's championships and manufacturer's championships for BMW. Turner's other 2005 racecar is a BMW 330i that he competes with in the Grand Am Cup ST class. He is currently fourth in championship points. Turner Motorsport campaigns two BMW 330s in the ST class and an E46 M3 in the Grand Am Cup GS class.

The SCCA Club Racing T2 Championship will be held at the Mid Ohio Sports Car Course in September as part of the SCCA Runoffs®. The SCCA Runoffs is the week-long championship for all national classes of SCCA Club Racing and will be televised on The SPEED Channel.

Click on http://www.scca.com/Club/National.asp?IdS=00E09C-6F4D320&x=030|040&~= to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------

